# disablement living spain



## briancleverley (May 30, 2011)

basicly since moving to spain in 2006 my wife has become 75percent disabled cant walk cant stand and has trouble moving her hands all of this has happened since 2007 she has recieved two spine operations which saved her from being paralized completly she is 70 i am 74 and i struggle to cope...now you know what i am going to say next...we have been refused attendance allowance by the uk because we have not been in the uk for 26weeks prior to this ...what more can i say without using a few words that are unprintable has anyone else had this trouble and got round it please...as i said to my wife it looks like returning to the uk to get our entitlement brian and veronica


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

briancleverley said:


> basicly since moving to spain in 2006 my wife has become 75percent disabled cant walk cant stand and has trouble moving her hands all of this has happened since 2007 she has recieved two spine operations which saved her from being paralized completly she is 70 i am 74 and i struggle to cope...now you know what i am going to say next...we have been refused attendance allowance by the uk because we have not been in the uk for 26weeks prior to this ...what more can i say without using a few words that are unprintable has anyone else had this trouble and got round it please...as i said to my wife it looks like returning to the uk to get our entitlement brian and veronica


awful situation to be in - I really feel for you both

are you 'plugged in' to the health service here in Spain?


one of our other posters, alcalaina, posted this link a few days ago for someone else - it might be of some help to you

Ley de Dependiencia



> For those of you who have lived in Spain for many years and are therefore unable to make a new claim for DLA, AA or CA, the period you have spent in Spain may well entitle you to help under the _Ley de Dependencia_ instead. In essence, this law is to help people who are dependant on others, for example who require help to carry out everyday tasks, such as bathing or dressing. The dependence can be due to increasing age or to illness or injury and applies as much to mental disability as to physical incapacity.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

briancleverley said:


> basicly since moving to spain in 2006 my wife has become 75percent disabled cant walk cant stand and has trouble moving her hands all of this has happened since 2007 she has recieved two spine operations which saved her from being paralized completly she is 70 i am 74 and i struggle to cope...now you know what i am going to say next...we have been refused attendance allowance by the uk because we have not been in the uk for 26weeks prior to this ...what more can i say without using a few words that are unprintable has anyone else had this trouble and got round it please...as i said to my wife it looks like returning to the uk to get our entitlement brian and veronica


Dear Brian and Veronica,
Sorry to hear of your situation. It must be very upsetting for both of you, but I am sure you can get help some way or other.
Try Age Concern España. It's like Help the Aged I think. I bet they can offer advice and may even be able to give you help directly themselves. Here's a link
Age Concern España
Here's an email address
[email protected].
and here's an article, but I'm not sure if it's up to date
Helping people to help themselves - Living & Lifestyle - Spain - ISLANDCONNECTIONS.EU

The British Legion might be able to help or point you in the right direction
How The Royal British Legion Spain South can help you - Spain South - The Royal British Legion

And here's a link to healthcare information given by the British Embassy, Halfway down there's inormation about how to contact them.
Pensions, benefits, healthcare


I think I'd just pour out the whole story to them and see what they can come up with.

I do hope you find the help and support that you need.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

The Royal British Legion were fabulous with friends of mine who found it hard to cope and who lived on the coast.Also the husband had done his National Service in the RAF--and their organisation on the coast were good too.Sorry-I don't know more details about the RAF--but I think all the services have organisations here for ex-members.
Good luck- hope it all works out and you find help.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

There is lots of help for you in Spain and you need to go to your local town hall. A friend of mine in exactly the same situation as you was also going to return to the UK as she could no longer cope with her husband who amongst other things has alzheimers. The social services have fitted him with a device which is monitored 24 hours a day by the Red Cross so he can be tracked everywhere he goes and will call his wife if he is about to go outside the bounderies that she has set. They don't provide home help like the UK but you can get a very generous allowance to allow you to pay for your own help. In our area we also have "Help"."Help at Home" and "Jennifer Cunningham Nurses" all charity groups who help those that need it as well as all the usual groups so I am sure there must be some in your area. Don't give up until you have tried everything, there are lots of Spanish people with no families and they are still taken care of.


----------



## briancleverley (May 30, 2011)

zilly said:


> The Royal British Legion were fabulous with friends of mine who found it hard to cope and who lived on the coast.Also the husband had done his National Service in the RAF--and their organisation on the coast were good too.Sorry-I don't know more details about the RAF--but I think all the services have organisations here for ex-members.
> Good luck- hope it all works out and you find help.


thankyou zilly i have written to the british legion i was in the army for national service. have also written to a couple of euro mps but no answer as yet i certainly am not holding my breath brian


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Just to say that in the UK some (not all) Benefits are dependent upon residency. Unfortunately Attendance Allowance is one of them.

If you do return to the UK, be aware that you will have to pass the Habitual Residency Test before being able to claim any Benefits. You have to be able to demonstrate that you have come to live in the UK for the forseeable future and not just to claim Benefits. This can be by showing a mortgage agreement/rental agreement, signing on with a Dr, registering to vote, and/or having maintained links with the UK whilst abroad such as keeping a house, bank account or bring registered as a non-resident voter and thereby showing an intention to return at some point.

Hope this helps and hope you get the help you need whichever route you go down.


----------

